# Old member but can't log in with original username



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

I was a member of this forum way back in 2003 and unfortunately the email address I registered under is no longer active. Unfortunately when I enter my old username it will only send the reminder to the old defunct address. Can one of the moderators please amend this so that I don't have to start from scratch again? Thanks


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome Back!

J
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What was your original user name ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

I've just sent an email to the [email protected] to try and get this sorted. Fingers xed they can help

Just returned from a few days down your way Hoggy, now back in sunny Caerdydd.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Joe, Can't change your Email address, because it's already in use with your new log-in. 
Have changed your old password to ********* if you can now log-in using your old username, change the password ASAP. 
If not & you don't have another Email address you can access, will have to leave for John-H to do his stuff.
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks HOggy, just done that but now its saying that it needs to be activated. Used a different email address to this one to make sure it would be ok. Thanks for your help

The specified username is currently inactive. If you have problems activating your account, please contact a board administrator.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Joe, Have now activated your old Account. Try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Testing......., YAY! I'm back!! Thanks Hoggy, you can delete the joe one now if you wish.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bobdabuilda said:


> Testing.......


Welcome back I think I remember your avatar :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bob, now change your password.
Hoggy.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Lol yes once seen never forgotten, almost hypnotic! Have done Hoggy, thanks again for your assistance. 
Looking to get the old girl back on the road next month but first some roof drainage tube repairs and a free health check with Audi to see if they will replace the old coil packs that were the original J's . I must have one of the lowest mileage mkI TTR's in the UK with 20k.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Does that mean my pictures can stop being deleted if this avatar is ok?? just saying  lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

joeadvfn said:


> I've just sent an email to the [email protected] to try and get this sorted. Fingers xed they can help
> 
> Just returned from a few days down your way Hoggy, now back in sunny Caerdydd.


Should be sorted now - sorry for the tardy response - new phone not yet set up properly :wink:


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Does that mean my pictures can stop being deleted if this avatar is ok?? just saying  lol
> 
> J
> xx


Now what pics are those Jess??? Surely no smut??? :lol:

Rich


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Me smut?! NEVER! I like to call it...artistic 

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Heard about you being an Artist!!!!

Rich


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm very artistic what can I say 

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Supposed to be hard at work here but these pics have me too intrigued to concentrate!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ask Hoggy, John and Ikon I think they kept a copy each 

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Ask Hoggy, John and Ikon I think they kept a copy each
> 
> J
> xx


Curiouser and curiouser!!!!


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Now my interest is also fired up!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't get all excited, seen better :wink: :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I keep it as a reminder, lest I become too sympathetic :wink:

I am of course joking :wink: :wink:


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

still gutted to have missed out! story of my life Ikon!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Don't get all excited, seen better :wink: :-*


No more private ones for you then  lol

meanie!

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Only joking!!! It's nice to have something to read in bed :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha whole novel for you! lol

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Not happy about not being in the elite!!


----------

